# c02 diffuser/ diy?



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

ive seen alot of people just using their canister filter intakes to make 
a diy c02diffuser but my question is if i were to go and buy the smallest
cheapest power filter/hob could the same thing be acheived as with a
canister? buy a small 5gal rated HOB filter for instance, feed the line through
the intake and let the impeller do all the work like a canister? or would it not
be as effective as the canister?


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

bootdink said:


> ive seen alot of people just using their canister filter intakes to make
> a diy c02diffuser but my question is if i were to go and buy the smallest
> cheapest power filter/hob could the same thing be acheived as with a
> canister? buy a small 5gal rated HOB filter for instance, feed the line through
> ...


Or another alternative would be to just pick up a power head and route the line into the air hole. You'll get circulation and the same effect all in one.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumap...o2-reactor.html
there ya go....


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Sorry if this is a little off topic. Any thoughts on just hooking an air line fron a CO2 setup into the air line spot just before the spraybar on my XP3? I have seen a lot of site say to hook it up to the intake of the canister, but this seems easier. Hopefully close to the same effectiveness?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

jharrison said:


> Sorry if this is a little off topic. Any thoughts on just hooking an air line fron a CO2 setup into the air line spot just before the spraybar on my XP3? I have seen a lot of site say to hook it up to the intake of the canister, but this seems easier. Hopefully close to the same effectiveness?


needs to be diffused better before it get into the tank.


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

ok, looks easy enough to just shove it in the intake. thanks.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I think it's hit and miss with the method of running your c02 line into the canister. Some canisters may work better than others. I'm pretty sure Dippy uses this method on his XP3 without any problems. But he would be a better person to ask about it.

I tried this method with my FX5 and it failed. For whatever reason the c02 just wasn't dissolving in the canister like I wanted it to. So I cut the bottom off a 2L coke bottle and stuck it into my gravel. Then I ran the c02 line into the intake of a Maxi-Jet 600 powerhead. It get chopped up very finely by the impeller and then the fine bubbles get forced into the 2L coke bottle where they swirl around untill they are fully dissolved. It works perfect and it was extremely cheap to do.


----------

